# Congestion and coughing after waking up



## StrangerArranger (Jan 26, 2007)

Hi There,
My 8 year old Oriental Short Hair has been coughing after she wakes up in the morning. She sounds like a human coughing and eventually stops and then she's fine. This has been going on for a few months. She's been to the vet plenty of times and all she gives me is some antihistimines (I'll post the name later - they're at home). Ans she still wakes up with a cough. Temp is normal, eating/waste function is normal. She's a little overweight (15 lbs), but healthy otherwise. I took her to another vet and she gave her a shot that had a steriod in it and it seemed like it helped - for a day or two. I'm just worried that this will escalate into something worse. Could it be that she is just congested and this is something she will have to deal with?

I really don't want my little girl to get sick and there not be anything we can do.

Thanks for any advice! Mike


----------



## CataholicsAnonymous (Dec 4, 2006)

I would ask the vet about some diagnostic tests for cardiomyopathy or congestive heart disease.


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

How long ago did this start? It's possible that this may be a result of allergies, could be environmental or even food...what are you feeding her? Have you changed laundry detergents or have a new air freshener around...anything like that? 

Not sure where you live...but do you have any veterinary teaching hospitals nearby that you can go to for a consult? I find that they have the latest technology and knowledge that are needed for difficult cases. 

Maybe someone else will have some other ideas, hopefully you'll get to the bottom of this soon.

Welcome to the forum!


----------

